# Karcher Foam Lance - Pro's & Con's?



## David Herron

Hi all,

This is my first post but have been reading the forum for a while and am starting to take my washing/detailing process a bit more seriously and this forum is providing me with a huge insight into the the world of detailing!

I have a basic Karcher Lance that came free with my Karcher K3 series Power Washer which does the job to an extent with the snow foam I use. See below:










I was considering upgrading to a £40+ Lance similar to below:










But I came across a newer version of the Karcher Lance which has a vario end and a dilution dial. See below:










This will cost me £20 as opposed to £40+ for a more professional Lance.

I am a big believer in 'You get what you pay for' but my reasoning for upgrading was to adjust the nozzle for dilution and application of snow foam.

The Karcher Lance is cheaper because it's manufactured from plastic. The more expensice £40+ Lances are manufactured from several more expensive materials but in essence still have the variable nozzle and I know my Power Washer Spec has a part to play in the successful application of snow foam.

So the big question is:

What are the advantage(s) with a £40+ Lance compared to the Karcher £20 Lance?


----------



## Will-S

At first glance the Karcher lance doesnt look like it will hold much, so you might have to fill it up a couple of times to do your car.

Other than that not sure the differnces will be that much. The new Karcher looks like it has an adjustable nozzle as well as an adjustable flow


----------



## Trip tdi

I have not tried them, but i reckon the the last karcher might give the same result as the big ones going for 40 pounds, as it's got a dial on that.


----------



## bigmc

The 600ml karcher one is enough to do your car, you can get the hd lances for £29 if you look in the right places and have ten posts.


----------



## Trip tdi

I would be keen to know this as well, which is better.

Any previews on that karcher one.


----------



## Trip tdi

bigmc said:


> The 600ml karcher one is enough to do your car, you can get the hd lances for £29 if you look in the right places and have ten posts.


Has the karcher one got the same power and flow as the normal ones, i mean the same foaming effect.


----------



## Tunero

I have try the Original Karher one, the new 600ml and works very good with No Touch Snow Foam.


----------



## bigmc

I'm not sure, never used one but the video reviews on youtube look streets ahead of the old yellow one.


----------



## Trip tdi

bigmc said:


> I'm not sure, never used one but the video reviews on youtube look streets ahead of the old yellow one.


Thanks i have been looking on you tube but i can't kind the video for the new one, with the yellow dial.

i give it a second shot.


----------



## bigmc




----------



## Trip tdi

Cheers thanks Bigmc, doe not look to bad, but not as foamy as the other ones on here, could be the solution the guy is using, or maybe its worth while spending the extra cash for the ones people use on here.


----------



## bigmc

The shaving foam look is exactly that a look, some of the best foams available aren't thick but clean really well. BH autofoam is one.


----------



## Will-S

I had the yellow one and the new one looks like it performs exactly the same


----------



## Trip tdi

Will-S said:


> I had the yellow one and the new one looks like it performs exactly the same


Seriously, just be honest with me, do you think its better to go for the ones people use on here then, the longer clear bottle ones.


----------



## Jon Bee

Spooky....... just ordered one of these off amazon for 20 quid. Let you know what its like


----------



## Trip tdi

Jon Bee said:


> Spooky....... just ordered one of these off amazon for 20 quid. Let you know what its like


Keep me informed on this one please.


----------



## bigmc

Trip tdi said:


> Seriously, just be honest with me, do you think its better to go for the ones people use on here then, the longer clear bottle ones.


Yes, did I pm you the link for the cheap seller?


----------



## Trip tdi

bigmc said:


> Yes, did I pm you the link for the cheap seller?


Hi Bigmc, i think you did, but the issue is the fitting that goes on that snow foam lance, i need one with a karcher k series fitting one the bayoat one which is a twist version same as the grey one on this thread., the cheap one is that 25 pound one then.


----------



## bigmc

Yes it's £29 with vat and p+p, the bayonet is £6 from evilbay (qwashers)


----------



## Trip tdi

Sorry for this, i looked on ebay but i can't track the one i am after, even can't pick up qwashers.


----------



## bigmc

Should've gone to specsavers. here


----------



## Trip tdi

Thanks Bigmc, your a legend, i think i am getting slow on the net now.

Many thanks for helping, have a great start to the new week from me :thumb:

Your help has been very appreciated.


----------



## David Herron

Thanks for the quick replys guys!



Trip tdi said:


> Has the karcher one got the same power and flow as the normal ones, i mean the same foaming effect.


Is it not down to the power/pressure of your Power Washer and choice of Snow foam? As opposed to the lance.

Someone PM'd me but I can't open it until I've reached 10 posts.


----------



## bigmc

Better get posting then...


----------



## David Herron

bigmc said:


> Better get posting then...


The PM better contain the deal of the century when I reach 10 posts! :thumb:


----------



## -Raven-

I went from the basic karcher lance to the AB (second one) lance. 
Worth every penny, it's a quality unit. The foam it produces is that much better! And the volume is great. 

I looked around for the adjustable karcher lance, but couldn't find any here. I'm glad I got the AB one though, if it ever stuffs up, you can get spare parts for them.


----------



## ashber

if i may jump in and ask a question, 
im just getting started with all this detailing and have a (albeit a few years old) heavy duty domestic karcher jet washer with the boyanet twist lock 2 piece lance and am myself looking for a suitable foam lance attachment.

so im assuming the ones in this thread are ok? 

(warning dumb question coming up), what shampoo, chemical do most people use?

sorry but this is all new to me and my understanding is growing daily.

thanks in advance.


----------



## CTR De

i have both the plastic variety's and found not much difference tbh

i personally feel its down to the snow foam you use more than the lance


----------



## Jon Bee

After 2 weeks working away finally have got Karcher snow gun. |I said i'd let you know what its like, so weather permiting going to give it go on the van first thing!!! Got some red sno, valet pro pre wash and cg foam to try as well


----------



## kxlylmz

i use 40 gbp + foam lance, pa made in italy. i am so happy with it. karcher made fl is baby toy, its foam is not foam just watered shampoo i think. i use karcher 2.20m. 250 ml shampoo+ 700 ml water makes 3 washing at least. if you turn - of FL you can wash 5-6 times but it isnt be so foamy.


----------



## Will_G

I used the new style karcher foam lance with the yellow adjuster the other day with megs hyper wash. I was more than happy with the result of the snow produced. The only thing I'm looking to do now is get a longer hose for my karcher off the well known auction site. Between rinsing snow foaming rinsing again then rinsing whilst decon'ing etc moving the washer and extension got on my nerves. Sorry for the slight off topic


----------



## Jon Bee

Maybe its me but i ain't impressed, getting simular spray to the one i had before which cost nothing. In hind sight you pay for what you get. It'll do, but spend a bit more if you can!!!


----------



## bigmc

Did you use the one I linked you to or the Karcher one?


----------



## AndyKay

it would be good if someone could do a test using some decent snow foam in both the £40+ AB lance, compared to the Karcher one using the same snow foam.

Usually when people splash out on a decent lance, they start using the better snow foam, so that's why the results are better (from a few threads I've read on here).

I have the first Karcher 600ml bottle (no adjuster) - I got it with the PW I bought for only £70 so I'm not complaining. It even came with some Karcher own brand fluid to use in it. It foams pretty good, but if someone could do the test with an AB lance vs Karcher lance using the same decent Snow Foam, i think we'd get ********** results

Regarding the size of the bottle - I find the 600ml container more than enough - and I've been spraying a Range Rover! There's enough to give it about 3 full (decent) coats of foam with mine.


----------



## bigmc

AndyKay said:


> it would be good if someone could do a test using some decent snow foam in both the £40+ AB lance, compared to the Karcher one using the same snow foam.
> 
> Usually when people splash out on a decent lance, they start using the better snow foam, so that's why the results are better (from a few threads I've read on here).
> 
> I have the first Karcher 600ml bottle (no adjuster) - I got it with the PW I bought for only £70 so I'm not complaining. It even came with some Karcher own brand fluid to use in it. It foams pretty good, but if someone could do the test with an AB lance vs Karcher lance using the same decent Snow Foam, i think we'd get ********** results
> 
> Regarding the size of the bottle - I find the 600ml container more than enough - and I've been spraying a Range Rover! There's enough to give it about 3 full (decent) coats of foam with mine.


There's no need to spend £40 on the hd lance, they can be had for <£30.


----------



## msmmr

Hi guys, sorry to interupt, after alot of hand wash and not a great looking car after cleaning many a times i want to purchase a hd autobrite foam lance for m lavor kw26...can someone help me out as to where i can get it for less than £30 please? Have seen the group buy but if theres something cheaper as u say for less than £30 id rather spend that. 
Thanks you all for reading


----------



## -Raven-

msmmr said:


> Hi guys, sorry to interupt, after alot of hand wash and not a great looking car after cleaning many a times i want to purchase a hd autobrite foam lance for m lavor kw26...can someone help me out as to where i can get it for less than £30 please? Have seen the group buy but if theres something cheaper as u say for less than £30 id rather spend that.
> Thanks you all for reading


I've never seen them that cheap before.


----------

